# Vodafone call now-Transfer ins Ausland??



## Bier (27. Juni 2009)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, würd' mich mal interessieren, ob man den call now-Transfer von Vodafone auch innerhalb Europas ins Ausland oder umgekehrt versenden kann.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

du meinst, ob man über die servicenummer das konto aufladen kann, auch wenn man grad im ausland ist? also, aufladen generell geht auch, wenn das handy im ausland ist, aber ich weiß nicht, ob und wie du die servicenummer erreichst, wenn du grad im ausland bist.

ich würd einfach mal bei vodafone oder nem vodafone-shop fragen ^^


----------

